# Airport Extreme, PC´s und ein Powerbook...



## leoleo (14. Oktober 2003)

Hilfeschrei an alle WLAN-Profis! 

Habe ein neues Powerbook G4 und will mit der Airport-Extreme Karte (iss schon drin) aufn Router (T-Sinus 130 DSL) . Der Router ist ethernetmäßig mit nem PC connected und dort konfigt. Ein weiterer PC  mit ner Sinus 130 data drauf -  alles prima. Jetzt kommt das PB ins Spiel:
Hab schon alles versucht, so mit Assistenten und so,  nix. Das PB findet kein Netzwerk, hab keinen Plan, how to do it. Muß ich dem Router mitteilen, das mein PB gerne mit ihm sprechen möchte?  Kein Plan mehr. Die Telekom sagt, Karte ist kompatibel, weiß aber nicht wie sie verbunden werden kann. Das fand ich mal wieder richtig supi.

ALLE NETCRACKS: NEED YOUR HELP - PLEEEAAASE...

Tom


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Airportextreme von Apple arbeitet mit dem Standard 802.11g. Mit welchem Standard arbeitet der WLAN-Router. Sollte er mit 802.11b arbeiten, dürfte es eigentlich kein Problem sein. Ist es jedoch ein anderer Standard, dann kann es nicht funktionieren.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

